# My new to me GT Avalanche 1.0



## Savo (20 Jun 2011)

Hi I bought this bike off Gumtree yesterday with good intentions of getting fit and enjoying a few local country paths. I am delighted with the bike but it does have a few faults. Part of the derailleur at the pedals is missing, i'm not too sure about the forks they clunk a bit and the wheels look a bit cheap & rusty. I plan to fix the gears first and enjoy the bike but over time I'd like to fix it up properly and possibly replace the wheels & forks. Any advice on what parts to buy would be greatly appreciated! I had been looking at new bikes at £300 - £400 when I managed to pick this up for £40




so I think I did o.k


Andrew













Uploaded with ImageShack.us






Uploaded with ImageShack.us






Uploaded with ImageShack.us






Uploaded with ImageShack.us






Uploaded with ImageShack.us






Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Angelfishsolo (20 Jun 2011)

A picture of the broken front mech would help greatly. It looks in about the same condition as my first bike. Some TLC with oil and sandpaper for the rust and you may have something you'll enjoy riding. 

Random thoughts in no real order - 

If the chain is not slipping on the cogs don't change it or you will almost certainly need to swap out the entire drive train. If the wheels don't spin freely when removed from the bike the hubs need adjusting (probably just re greasing the bearings). Check the tyres for signs of splits and cracks and look at state of brake pads. Apply brakes and push bike forward to test front and backwards to test rear. Clunking forks. Rebound maybe too soft so try adjusting it.


----------



## Savo (20 Jun 2011)

Thanks, the chain and brakes felt good when I was out last night, the tyres do look a bit suspect and one off the pedals feels slightly bent. I am looking forward to getting the bike back into good shape, first will be the gears.












Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Angelfishsolo (20 Jun 2011)

Ok so you could either try and bodge the front mech or pick up a new conventional (bottom swing) mech for under £20 See here for an idea of what is available. Just make sure it is a/ for a MTB and b/is for the number of cogs you have on the front 


Savo said:


> Thanks, the chain and brakes felt good when I was out last night, the tyres do look a bit suspect and one off the pedals feels slightly bent. I am looking forward to getting the bike back into good shape, first will be the gears.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Savo (20 Jun 2011)

Thanks for the link, having a look now


----------



## Angelfishsolo (20 Jun 2011)

Pleasure fella. You will need a new gear cable and outer as well 


Savo said:


> Thanks for the link, having a look now


----------



## billflat12 (20 Jun 2011)

I run an avalanche 1.0
Dont take this the wrong way but "it may not be the bargain you had hoped for" , it may be ok as a first bike if all the components are not worn out an work correctly .
Frame alone is worth more than £40 if its ok but the components look a very low spec. considering that the avalanche 1.0 is a top model in that range, it could mean that your bike has worn out replacement parts exchanged from a cheap bike (eg.. rusty "steel" hub wheels, thats a bso rear mech ? ,looks like frame could have been butchered to fit it where the removable hanger should be :, also forks look very basic with no disc mounts etc., basic twistgrip shifters, flimsy 2bolt stem !!!), i,m no bike snob but clearly any rebuild with half decent parts would easily cost more than ; £3-400 ,Your front mech looks like its missing a cable clamp or pinch bolt. Maybe Lots of tlc. gt85/wd40, ant re- grease wheel hub bearings , bottom bracket, pedals, cranks chain etc. " also check the fork oil & seals for leaks !!" maybe needs a few cables, i,d say just get it up an running before parting with the ££££££££,s on upgrades

see typical spec for a 2006 model 
http://velospec.com/...nche10disc-2006


----------



## Angelfishsolo (20 Jun 2011)

I would very much doubt it would cost anywhere near that to make it ridable (unless forks are completely knackered). Does it need disk brakes? It is almost certainly going to be better than a modern BSO once it has been spruced up and a hell of a lot lighter.



billflat12 said:


> Dont take this the wrong way but "it may not be the bargain you had hoped for"
> Frame is worth the £40 but components look a very low spec.( what year is it ? does the frame have disc mounts ?) considering that the avalanche 1.0 is a top model in that range it could mean that bike has worn out replacement parts exchanged from a cheap bike (eg.. that rear mech is now fitted as standard to many bso.s), " decent forks are quite expensive too " , so check the oil & seals !! a rebuild with decent parts could easily cost more than a £3-400 budget, Front mech looks like its missing a cable clamp or pinch bolt. Lots of tlc. gt85/wd40, maybe a re- grease of wheel hub bearings , bottom bracket, pedals, cranks & chain etc. also replace a few cables an it may just be ok as a first bike.


----------



## billflat12 (20 Jun 2011)

Angelfishsolo said:


> I would very much doubt it would cost anywhere near that to make it ridable (unless forks are completely knackered). Does it need disk brakes? It is almost certainly going to be better than a modern BSO once it has been spruced up and a hell of a lot lighter.



"a worn out s/h bso can be ridable", but not always reliable !!
I wanted another hardtail so built my Avalanche 1.0 up from a £30 ebay frame in 2007 it also came complete with truvativ crankset & deore lx front and rear derailleur, used spare hydraulic disc brakes s/h forks , and it still cost me over £300 getting it up to reasonable spec. in 2007.


----------



## Savo (20 Jun 2011)

I left the bike into a local bike shop. The owner said he had some spare parts for the gears and could get them working for £15 which was pretty good, he also pointed out all the cheap non standard parts



. He said everything seemed to work ok and that the frame was in good nick. I would have had difficulty justifying to the wife spending over £300 in one go to buy the bike, but hopefully over time I can upgrade it bit by bit so that eventually i'll have a good bike regardless of the cost. I'm happy that for the cost so far of £55 I have a bike I can ride and look forward to upgrading. Hopefully I will get plenty of advice from this site on what to buy and in what order as funds allow





Andrew


----------



## Angelfishsolo (20 Jun 2011)

Andrew that's great news indeed


----------



## Savo (20 Jun 2011)

This is my old bike from about 20 years ago I recently dug out of the shed & stuck new tyres on. The frame is in poor condition and the bike is far too small for me but riding it has given me a real want to have a good bike.


----------



## Angelfishsolo (20 Jun 2011)

Oh the poor baby 


Savo said:


> This is my old bike from about 20 years ago I recently dug out of the shed & stuck new tyres on. The frame is in poor condition and the bike is far too small for me but riding it has given me a real want to have a good bike.
> 
> 
> [attachment=4009MG_20110619_211850.jpg][attachment=4009MG_20110619_211850.jpg]


----------



## Savo (20 Jun 2011)

Yea not good.


----------



## billflat12 (20 Jun 2011)

glad your LBS checked the frame as that rear mech is bolted on where a removable hanger to take standard mech,s should be ?

Hangers are frame specific and widely available as they are a frame saver designed to break.

typical avalanche rear derailleur hanger
http://cgi.ebay.co.u...=item19c2690a555

frame geometry is designed around a 100mm travel fork , ( I run adj air forks up to 130 , keeps me out of trouble.)


----------



## Savo (21 Jun 2011)

Should I order one of these seeing as its available & will probably need it in the future?

Andrew



billflat12 said:


> glad your LBS checked the frame as that rear mech is bolted on where a removable hanger to take standard mech,s should be ?
> 
> Hangers are frame specific and widely available as they are a frame saver designed to break.
> 
> ...


----------



## Angelfishsolo (21 Jun 2011)

Check to see if the LBS is going to include one of those in the price of the job. If he has one laying around it will cost him pennies to put it on for you 



Savo said:


> Should I order one of these seeing as its available & will probably need it in the future?
> 
> Andrew


----------



## billflat12 (21 Jun 2011)

Savo said:


> Should I order one of these seeing as its available & will probably need it in the future?
> 
> Andrew



usually have to wait if ordered from GT dealers, it,s a popular model though as it also fits the legendary zasker , "which the avalanche was based on", I usually carry spare hanger in a puncture kit for my style of riding as it can save a long walk ,


----------



## Doris (22 Jun 2011)

I agree with Billflat12, things can always look like a bargain untill you add up the cost of the replacement parts. On the positive side the GT's were good frames. The only way round this is to hunt on ebay for parts. I'd invest in an ebay fork, thing is most 100mm forks are pretty cheap on ebay as everyone is trying to get 140/150mm bolt thro forks- don't forget you will need forks with lugs for your 'V' brakes. Go for a good old fashioned spring and oil fork with lock out somethign like an MX Pro- will go on for years. As long as your drive train is OK 'ish and running you should'nt have to fork (s'cues the pun) out too much. Good luck and let us know how it works out.


----------



## Savo (22 Jun 2011)

Doris said:


> somethign like an MX Pro- will go on for years. As long as your drive train is OK 'ish and running you should'nt have to fork (s'cues the pun) out too much. Good luck and let us know how it works out.





Hmm problem is I'm a complete novice, just spent the last 10 mins trying to look up those forks. I think the forks are going to be the first things changed so any advice would be appreciated. My lbs says they can supply new wheels for about £100 and then £30 to swap over the gears but I'm unsure about weather or not to wait longer and replace the gears, wheels & crank at some point in the future.


----------



## billflat12 (23 Jun 2011)

rockshox tora,s are also a good budget fork, some have disc mounts & removable vbrake mounts , the u-turn models are adjustable 80-130mm and can sell for 60-80 s/h on ebay. but make sure any steerer tubes are not cut too short , avalanche has a zero stack semi intergrated headset so may get lucky looking at a shorter steerer than most.
see:

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Rock-Shox-Tor...sure_cycling_bikeparts_SR&hash=item2eb5e649b8


----------



## Savo (24 Jun 2011)

Thanks! I was out on enjoying the bike in the rain last night and they were sold by the time I checked the forum




I will look for another pair though I am a bit baffled at the moment & worried I might buy the wrong thing.



billflat12 said:


> rockshox tora,s are also a good budget fork, some have disc mounts & removable vbrake mounts , the u-turn models are adjustable 80-130mm and can sell for 60-80 s/h on ebay. but make sure any steerer tubes are not cut too short , avalanche has a zero stack semi intergrated headset so may get lucky looking at a shorter steerer than most.
> see:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.u...=item2eb5e649b8


----------



## Savo (24 Jun 2011)

Ok so now I know I'm being a pain but... Should I upgrade to disc brake at the same time as changing the forks? I know I am spending too much time on ebay now





Thanks


----------



## Angelfishsolo (24 Jun 2011)

Are the brakes causing you problems? If yes upgrade. If no don't. 


Savo said:


> Ok so now I know I'm being a pain but... Should I upgrade to disc brake at the same time as changing the forks? I know I am spending too much time on ebay now
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## billflat12 (24 Jun 2011)

spotted some mx comp here 
http://www.singletrackworld.com/for...chi-mx-comp-fork-100mm-travel-great-condition
disc brakes are ideal if your wheel rims get clogged with mud but not really essential for road or dry off road. those levers do look a bit grim though ? shimano do some excellent basic inexpensive integrated levers for cable brakes, with modern trigger shifters that are easier to use .


----------



## Savo (25 Jun 2011)

Right peed off I missed those, I was staying with relatives last night & only read this just now :-( Need cheered up, got home and there was a letter for me to attand Belfast hematology clinic on Friday :-( Its just a 3 monthly checkup but I hate it.







billflat12 said:


> spotted some mx comp here
> http://www.singletra...great-condition
> disc brakes are ideal if your wheel rims get clogged with mud but not really essential for road or dry off road. those levers do look a bit grim though ? shimano do some excellent basic inexpensive integrated levers for cable brakes, with modern trigger shifters that are easier to use .


----------



## Savo (26 Jun 2011)

Right so I bought some bits -

A disc compatable front wheel Alex FD16 - He is throwing in a used tyre free.



> Hayes sole disc brakes F&R including three rotors and bolts. These need bleeding, and both need the little master cylinder plug which are £1.99 from CRC £25 posted


 (ordereded a pack of 8)


This hopefully means I can order a wider selection of forks. Hopefully I haven't done anything silly & this stuff will fit??

Andrew


----------



## Savo (26 Jun 2011)

|'m sorry for constantly asking questions but I have found a set of Tora 302 coil uturn forks I'd like to buy but the steering tube is cut to 210 mm, would they fit? I have measured the bike & it seems a bit close. On another note, my daughter & I had a great day out on the bikes along the coast :-) just 5 miles but really good.


----------



## Angelfishsolo (26 Jun 2011)

If by close you mean shorter then it's a no go unless you can take out a spacer but if slightly longer you are fine as you can cut the stem down.


----------



## Savo (26 Jun 2011)

Thanks the seller emailed me that they will fit so I bought them. Can't wait to get the new bits fitted... All I need now is a new back wheel :-)



Angelfishsolo said:


> If by close you mean shorter then it's a no go unless you can take out a spacer but if slightly longer you are fine as you can cut the stem down.


----------



## Angelfishsolo (27 Jun 2011)

Should be a sweet ride when the project is complete


----------



## Savo (15 Jul 2011)

Well the saga continues, after buying all the bits I decided it would be best for the bike to be put together properly rather than mess it up myself so I left it into the local bike shop a week and a half ago. They phoned me this morning to tell me the frame is too big for me & that i'd be crazy to spend the money on getting it built up & that the stuff is too good for the frame. So I now I feel pretty stupid. The frame is large and I'm only 5'8, but I do like riding the bike & it felt fine to me. Now I'm going to have to buy a smaller frame that the forks will still fit :-/ & I have spent a FORTUNE! so far new brakes, forks, wheels, gears & levers, chain, crank, pedals.. Crazy stupid.


----------



## Angelfishsolo (15 Jul 2011)

Savo said:


> Well the saga continues, after buying all the bits I decided it would be best for the bike to be put together properly rather than mess it up myself so I left it into the local bike shop a week and a half ago. They phoned me this morning to tell me the frame is too big for me & that i'd be crazy to spend the money on getting it built up & that the stuff is too good for the frame. So I now I feel pretty stupid. The frame is large and I'm only 5'8, but I do like riding the bike & it felt fine to me. Now I'm going to have to buy a smaller frame that the forks will still fit :-/ & I have spent a FORTUNE! so far new brakes, forks, wheels, gears & levers, chain, crank, pedals.. Crazy stupid.



WTF. Take the stuff back and built it yourself mate. If you like the frame size that is all that matters in the end!


----------



## smithy92 (15 Jul 2011)

Frame size is a personal choice, if your LBS wont do it then it sounds like they just can't be bothered. 

It's your bike at the end of the day so i'd find a different shop or do it yourself!


----------



## rusty bearing (15 Jul 2011)

The hanger looks to be still in place behind the rear mech. We had one through the workshop the other day and I seem to remember it had quick release wheels not bolted axles.....


----------



## Ticktockmy (16 Jul 2011)

Get the bike back, and rebuilt it yourself, for a few pound more you can buy a book which will explain how to repair and or rebuild Bicycles.
Its a lot easier than you think, and it will make you better able to carry out quite major roadside repairs if need be.


----------



## billflat12 (16 Jul 2011)

I personally prefer bikes with a slightly bigger frame simply because i,m long in the torso, do have short legs & the odd issue with stand over height though. (where not all mr average !!). Can LBS offer a better & cheaper alternative taking into account labour costs etc ? again if you are comfortable with the size frame just ask for a quote elsewhere or consider doing the rebuild yourself. ( pm me your email an i,ll send you an invite to a torrent source for a bike building manual )


----------

